# Should Kemba Walker be an All-Star?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He doesn't seem to be getting talked about a lot, but he's been on a tear of late, and really he's played well the majority of the season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I mean, Kemba's in something like a three-way race for the last all-star spot with Isaiah Thomas and Reggie Jackson, all with comparable individual stats, but Isaiah and Reggie have both had a little bit better team success so far. Reggie and Isaiah are probably both working with more talent, but that's probably enough to bump him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, you figure Butler, Wall and Derozan are probably locks. Thomas probably gets the nod over Kemba for leading a better team. Both deserve it over Jackson IMO.


----------

